# Kubota M6950DT



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Does anybody know much about these? There is one for sale not far from me, it is MFWD, with duals, cab, 5900 hrs, 3 remotes, 71 hp/66 PTO. It is a super, super clean tractor of 80's vintage and asking $8200, 12 gear synchro transmission. Immaculate inside and out.

I don't know anything about the older Kubotas. It's good on fuel and has small footprint, but doesn't seem to be a lot of info on this tractor out there. I would like to get a second tractor because my acreage is expanding and I'd like a cab so my little one can safely ride along with me. I have so many memories riding in the cab with my grandparents so I'd like to give her that memory with her dad.

My concerns are controls on both sides of the seat though so not sure how well it would work for a rider, and what is most offputting to me is 11 gpm hydraulic pump, as I'd potentially like to put a loader on it if I ever wanted to go to a grapple. I also don't know anything about parts availability of the older Kubotas. But I don't put a lot of hours on a tractor nor do they get worked very hard.

I only square bale and use a haybine, no high hp requirements with equipment and wouldn't need duals. My main motivator in this case was quality/condition of the tractor for the price and close by. I am afraid to tell my wife I found a tractor I'm interested in.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Price sounds cheap enough for it's low hrs of use & tractor appears nice for it's age. It also appears to have 3 sets of rear remotes. I think parts availability would not be a major problem. If rear dual tires weren't needed one could sell them. I think 11 GPM indicates power steering & other hyd's combined.

Due to my living in Texas I'd want to research AC cooling capacity because I owned a later model M4900 cab tractor that AC performance left some to be desired. My M7040 AC is much better than older M4900.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

4x4, cab, and immaculate aren’t often associated with $8200. I wouldn’t think too long about it. (Although I’m always at least a little cautious of repaints)


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

I'd certainly go for it, it could be the bargoon of the month or a nightmare, but I think that the 1st is probably right.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

8350HiTech said:


> 4x4, cab, and immaculate aren't often associated with $8200. I wouldn't think too long about it. (Although I'm always at least a little cautious of repaints)


I agree on repaints...in fact I think I originally learned that here  Except this might be original paint just because the condition of the cab interior reconciles with the condition of the exterior.

I shouldn't make my wife sound bad, it was really more just a joke. She is great and supportive, but we are a team and always make financial decisions together. One of leading causes of divorce is finances, but that will never be us. She also knows how important it is or me to ride with my little one, though I don't know how practical that will be with this cab layout. After all, she DID get me these shirts for Christmas:


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

It sold right before our eyes literally as I was talking to my wife about it. I feel sick to my stomach. It had only been posted for 11 hr. She said 'well why didn't you buy it when you saw it was a good deal?' and I told her I wanted to talk to her first. She said 'well let this conversation serve to act on the next good one you come across so you don't lose that one.'

Really kicking myself on this one now.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

I know, it's water under the bridge now, but no matter what it's hard get over it!

Take your wife shopping and THAT will take your mind off it!


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

When that happens to me my wife says "it wasn't meant to be" don't really make it any easier but It does put it into perspective.


----------



## Cactus50 (Nov 26, 2020)

Hayjosh you may want to look at it as a "blessing in disguise". When we were looking for our "forever" piece of property we found what we thought was an answer to prayer. Making a long story short, we backed out due to the seller and her grown step children from her husbands two previous marriages fighting over the proceeds from the sale and delaying the close. My wife was extremely upset with God about taking that property we had been praying for until He showed us the property we have now. Soooooo thankful!!! We wouldn't take for where we live now; you may find that the tractor you end up with is so much better than the one you thought you wanted. Keep looking.


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

Tx Jim said:


> Price sounds cheap enough for it's low hrs of use & tractor appears nice for it's age. It also appears to have 3 sets of rear remotes. I think parts availability would not be a major problem. If rear dual tires weren't needed one could sell them. I think 11 GPM indicates power steering & other hyd's combined.
> 
> Due to my living in Texas I'd want to research AC cooling capacity because I owned a later model M4900 cab tractor that AC performance left some to be desired. My M7040 AC is much better than older M4900.


About those a/c in that vintage Kubota, Jim is right those a/C's sucked to put it politely. A Mxx40 series cab is night and day difference. But those were dependable tractors.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

TJ Hendren said:


> When that happens to me my wife says "it wasn't meant to be" don't really make it any easier but It does put it into perspective.


Funny you say this because it's exactly what my wife said. It is true that there would be nowhere for the hay princess to sit in there which is my entire motivation for having a cab. It just seemed like a very nice tractor for the price.


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

Selling a Kubota m8540 with loader cab and fwa with 3000hrs for 28k right now. It's will probably be sold tomarrow though. Guy is coming from Oklahoma to pick it up tomarrow.


----------

